# Best room (amount of light) for tank



## burris (Aug 4, 2013)

Am planning a new office and want a fish tank. I rather want more windows giving outside views (light) than is normal.

How will more than average outside light effect my tank? Will it encourage Algae, etc? Should i plan to put the tank in a darker area?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

You normally wouldn't want direct sunlight to Shine on your tank. It can cause algae problems. It could also potentially cause temperature problems.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

You may find some creative ways to screen direct sunlight, like stick on coatings or window shades. I have a small corner of my tank that gets direct sun. The fish love it. Algea is free food for the fish. I guess it depends on your philosophy.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Hmmm, yeah. As above mentioned, direct sunlight (or close even) and the algae will go nuts. Light = algae Unfortunate but true.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It is not good. Aquarium with his back to the window is better.
You can see the fish better. the fish can not see you, and are less shy.
Also, are readily formed a green haze.


----------

